# Fitting FSA Megaexo cranks to BB90 Madone



## crazybaboon (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm wanting to fit some FSA megaexo SLK carbon compact cranks to my 09 5.2 Madone, I can find ceramic but I'm after steel as I'm only fitting the cranks for a trip to the alps and don't want to spend a lot for a week trip.
Any body seen any steel b/b bearings?


----------

